# Organigramm



## TRex87 (15. März 2007)

In welchem Programm würdet ihr ein Organigramm erstellen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2007)

Hm ... Illustrator, Corel Draw, PowerPoint bzw. Word, Open Office Impress.

Wegen den MS-Tipps bitte nicht schlagen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

